
Gab.ai faces loss of domain over hate speech - Meekro
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/09/twitter-rival-gab-faces-domain-loss-over-extremist-content/
======
detaro
previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15275051](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15275051)

------
amingilani
The DNS provider for The Pirate Bay (TPB) is easydns.com

I'm kinda sad about how a website has to play this kind of registrar whack-a-
mole, but if TPB can survive it they certainly can.

------
techsupporter
The headline does not say "hate speech," it says "extremist content."

> Twitter rival Gab faces domain loss over extremist content

~~~
Meekro
"Extremist content" is a vague term. According to the article, the Australian
registrar is taking action because of national laws that "prohibit public
vilification on the basis of race, religion, or ethnic origin." That's pretty
much the definition of hate speech, so I thought that this title would be more
precise.

If the mods disagree, they can change it back!

------
minimaxir
[deleted]

~~~
tetromino_
Would you mind translating your comment to plain English? Dogwhistles of what,
disguised as what, directed at whom by whom? Plausible deniability of what on
whose part?

